# average cost for flake paint job?????



## I B N (Jun 24, 2003)

whats really the cheapest price that still looks good, what is the price based on?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

in L.A./Riverside? a kandy can go from $2500 to above... all depends on what you want...


flake job should be around that price range... or from $1200 up


----------



## I B N (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 12 2003, 05:09 PM
> *in L.A./Riverside? a kandy can go from $2500 to above... all depends on what you want...
> 
> 
> flake job should be around that price range... or from $1200 up*


 nah, im outside D.C.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

add $300-500 extra to what i put???


----------



## I B N (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 12 2003, 05:13 PM
> *add $300-500 extra to what i put???*


 i dont even know if anyone does it around here, im probably gonna have to travel, thanks though


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

well materials for a flake job can run in between 500-700 alone. You pay for what you get. I would expect to pay at least $2000 on up for a flake job. Color sanding and rubbing out the car could take like two days of work. Any color change is very labor intensive. To do it right, doors and hood and truck have to come off. IF you want to save some cash, gut the car for them.


----------



## I B N (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *well materials for a flake job can run in between 500-700 alone. You pay for what you get. I would expect to pay at least $2000 on up for a flake job. Color sanding and rubbing out the car could take like two days of work. Any color change is very labor intensive. To do it right, doors and hood and truck have to come off. IF you want to save some cash, gut the car for them.*


 where do i get the materials? is there a website i can goto? and is black with flake a good idea or not because i want the car black.....


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I B N+Oct 12 2003, 05:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (I B N @ Oct 12 2003, 05:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *well materials for a flake job can run in between 500-700 alone. You pay for what you get. I would expect to pay at least $2000 on up for a flake job. Color sanding and rubbing out the car could take like two days of work. Any color change is very labor intensive. To do it right, doors and hood and truck have to come off. IF you want to save some cash, gut the car for them.*


where do i get the materials? is there a website i can goto? and is black with flake a good idea or not because i want the car black.....[/b][/quote]
black is nice, it has two draw backs. First the body work has to be straight as a board. You can see every little wave when the car is painted a dark color. Second of all, swirl marks are going to be a pain in the ass. That means you have to use micro fiber cloths anytime you polish that thing. Its very hard to take care of. IF your going to have a shop do it for you, let them buy the materials, most shops get a special shop rate. Just check your yellow pages, there has to be a store that sells automotive paint in your area.


----------



## cristobo (Oct 5, 2003)

It depends on the size of the car you want to paint....I got a gold ice pearl paint job done with some body work and it looks good.The paint job was $2500. 



Last edited by cristobo at Oct 16 2003, 03:05 PM


----------



## cristobo (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I B N+Oct 12 2003, 06:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (I B N @ Oct 12 2003, 06:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *well materials for a flake job can run in between 500-700 alone. You pay for what you get. I would expect to pay at least $2000 on up for a flake job. Color sanding and rubbing out the car could take like two days of work. Any color change is very labor intensive. To do it right, doors and hood and truck have to come off. IF you want to save some cash, gut the car for them.*


where do i get the materials? is there a website i can goto? and is black with flake a good idea or not because i want the car black.....[/b][/quote]
I have a black car with a gold ice pearl in a clearcoat on top and it looks good.Is a good idea...I get compliments all the time about my paint job and paid $2500.that was with some body work also.


----------



## dirty (Mar 24, 2003)

wow you know cheep painters $2500 for body work and flake job i wouldn't touch it but you also get what you pay for


----------

